# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  DEMIURGE project is the automatic design of robot swarms

## Airicist2

Developer - IRIDIA

Mauro Birattari

demiurge.be

youtube.com/channel/UChCOv5iWZM__-HBkuXlcgCQ

twitter.com/Demiurge_ULB

----------


## Airicist2

The DEMIURGE project: Automatic design of robot swarms | Video teaser

May 6, 2021




> With this teaser of the ERC project DEMIURGE, we celebrate #ERC10kGrantees. Congratulations!
> 
> Automatic design is a promising approach to the design of collective behaviors for robot swarms. Starting from the specifications of a mission, an automatic design method generates a swarm with a collective behavior that is suitable for addressing the mission. Automatic methods design robot swarms without requiring human intervention, and we expect them to play a central role in the transitioning of swarm robotics from the lab to real applications.
> 
> More about the automatic design of robot swarms:
> 
> M. Birattari, A. Ligot, and K. Hasselmann (2020). Disentangling automatic and semi-automatic approaches to the optimization-based design of control software for robot swarms. Nature Machine Intelligence, 2(9):494–499
> nature.com/articles/s42256-020-0215-0
> 
> ...

----------

